# Game Thread: Tuesday March 27th vs. Cavs



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

<center>























*Indiana Pacers (31-38) - Cleveland Cavaliers (42-28)*

*Time*: 7:00 Eastern
*TV*: FSI











*Probable Starting Lineup*





































*Jamaal Tinsley | Mike Dunleavy | Danny Granger | Jermaine O'Neal | Jeff Foster*

*Key Reserves*























*Troy Murphy | Ike Diogu | Darrell Armstrong*

*Injuries*








- Knee Tendonitis








- Sore Knee








- Back Spasms

*2006-07 TEAM LEADERS*

*Points* - Jermaine O'Neal 19.8
*Rebounds* - Jermaine O'Neal 10
*Assists *- Jamaal Tinsley 6.8
*Steals *- Jamaal Tinsley 1.63
*Blocks* - Jermaine O'Neal 2.73
*FG% * - Maceo Baston 64.5
*FT%* - Keith McLeod 88.1
*3PT%* - Danny Granger 38










*Probable Starting Lineup*





































*Larry Hughes| Sasha Pavlovic| LeBron James | Drew Gooden | Zydrunas Ilgauskas*

*Key Reserves*























*Anderson Varejao | Daniel Gibson | Eric Snow*

*Injuries*










*2006-07 TEAM LEADERS*

*Points* - LeBron James 27.3
*Rebounds* - Drew Gooden 8.5
*Assists *- LeBron James 6
*Steals *- LeBron James 1.6
*Blocks* - Zydrunas Ilgauskas 1.35
*FG% * - LeBron James 47.9
*FT%* - Zydrunas Ilgauskas 78.1
*3PT%* - Damon Jones 39.2



*Indiana Pacers**
Home: 20-15
Road: 11-23
Overall: 31-38 (4th in Central, 9th in East, 19th in NBA)

Cleveland Cavaliers
Home: 27-10
Road: 15-18
Overall: 42-28 (2nd in Central, 2nd in East, 7th in NBA)
*








</center>








*- 39 points in last game*








*- 18 points in last game*

<center>*Pacers Fan's Key Matchup*:

Danny Granger vs. LeBron James

Games vs. Cavs this year:

Pacers 97 Cavs 87

Cavs 107 Pacers 75

Cavs 99 Pacers 88

Average Score:

Cavs- 97.67
Pacers- 86.67

Prediction:

Pacers- 96
Cavs- 90</center>


----------



## deekay (Mar 6, 2007)

90-88 pacers


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers- 94
Cavs- 91


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

95-92 Pacers


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pretty oke start, 10-6 lead.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

18-16 Cavs


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I forgot to say good luck to you guys tonight. 

I don't want you to win tonight obviously, but I'd like to see you back in the playoffs this year making stuff happen.

Good luck, and let's hope for no injuries.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

75-72 Cavs, final qtr.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

wow what a shot by Troy Murphy


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

LeBron James only 18 points...


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

79-78 Cavs 8:40 left in 4th


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

**** skip pass to Snow who hits jumper..Cavs up 3. Pacers go back and O'neal scores. Cavs 81 Pacers 80


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

oh my what a shot by Sasha...Cavs back up by 3. Tinsley takes a bad shot and missed, Sasha Pavolic scores again. 85-80 Cavs..****


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

91-85 Cavs with 4:15 remaining


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

93-87 Cavs then Snow gets bucket + the foul. 96-87 cavs


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Murphy is doing oke


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Pacers down 11 with 1:45 left in game


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Ugh, down 11 now with a little over 2 minutes left. LeBron just tipped in his own shot. JO's knee is really hurting him.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Oneal hits jumper with a minute left..a little to late. Timeout Cavs.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Cavs up 9 with 56 secs left in the game.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Why did Granger get player of the game over JO? Doesn't JO have 30+ points? Dunleavy has 6.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

granger foul Zydrunas..sinks 1st..and 2nd. Thats game.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Murphy hits 3...pacers down 8 with 40 left


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Dunleavy fouls Pavolic. Dunleavys 5th foul. Sasha misses first and makes second. 9 point game with 34.9 left.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Nice to see Scot Pollard at Conseco again, i really liked him when he was with Indiana.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Granger drives and..scores! LeBron Fouled by Granger. Granger fouled out. James makes first, and makes second. 9 point game, with 30.4 secs left..gotta shoot some 3s.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Shawne Williams misses 3..Pacers go for steal but they call foul. Dunleavy fouled out. Game Over.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

they let McLeod shoot a WIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIDE open 3 and hes misses horribly :lol:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> Nice to see Scot Pollard at Conseco again, i really liked him when he was with Indiana.


Same, I especially miss his halftime skits.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Cavs broadcast interviews Sasha and ask "how does this win feel?" Sasha "It feel good." :lol:


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Well, it was an easy win for the Cavs, too bad for us....


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Final Score- 94-105 Cavs

Pacers Fan- 17
deekay- 21
Pacersthebest- 14
Knick_Killer31- 14

Winners- Pacersthebest & Knick_Killer31

Key Stats:

Tinsley- 15 pts 6 rbs 12 asts 2 stls
JO- 32 pts 5 rbs 11-18 shooting 10-10 from free throw line
Granger- 22 pts 3 rbs 4 asts 10-17 shooting
Dunleavy- 6 pts 5 rbs 4 asts 6 fouls 

Pacers 3 pointers- 3-15
Free throws- 19-23
9 turnovers
33 rebounds
Cleveland: 43 rebounds


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Good game guys. I hope you guys go on a run and get into the playoffs. 

Good luck with the rest of your season.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Pacersthebest said:


> Well, it was an easy win for the Cavs, too bad for us....



If you watched the game it wasnt an easy win for the Cavs. Just in the 4th quarter we couldn't make a run and they jumped on that and got a victory.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> If you watched the game it wasnt an easy win for the Cavs. Just in the 4th quarter we couldn't make a run and they jumped on that and got a victory.


Nah, I watched the game. They had the lead olmost the whole game. Everytime we came close, they walked away easyly again....


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Seems that Troy Murphy was really a good addition to this team.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Zuca said:


> Seems that Troy Murphy was really a good addition to this team.


Sometimes he is. But, like Dunleavy, other times he can be complete crap.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Pacers Fan said:


> Sometimes he is. But, like Dunleavy, other times he can be complete crap.


But do you like the trade after all?


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Zuca said:


> But do you like the trade after all?


Look at our record after the trade.

Hell no.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Zuca said:


> But do you like the trade after all?


I like Ike Diogu. I'm not too fond of us trading two solid scorers for long-term, inconsistent role players now.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> I like Ike Diogu. I'm not too fond of us trading two solid scorers for long-term, inconsistent role players now.


Exactly. I would've picked up one solid player as opposed to two inconsistant ones. Diogu is nice, but he still is just a potential.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

if only we couldve gotten Baron Davis instead...


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> if only we couldve gotten Baron Davis instead...


You can try to trade for Francis in this offseason...!


----------

